# Clear Skin



## JackStewart (Jul 22, 2008)

Any one have any tips on keeping clear skin , mainly round the face?

getting a few blemishes creeping up , my skin isnt too bad , but i was wondering how i could keep it pretty much completly clear.

any ideas would be good thanks!


----------



## TGF 3 (Feb 27, 2007)

fish oil 9 grams per day

H20 4 litres per day

vitamin b5 (panathenoic acid) 5grams per day (only required if acne not just a few spots)


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

As TGF3 said, I also take 9-10g fish oil a day and drink 4-5 litres of water,makes a big difference to my skin!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

soap and water....just cant beat the oldest one in the book!!!!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

sink water soap


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Vit C also helps doesn't it, i.e oranges?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Yep, a strong anti oxidnat vitamin formula works well, too.


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

soon as a spot comes up bang a bit of savlon on it tht'll do the trick


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

loads of water works for me


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

I use clean and clear for washing my face

Panoxyl is a good cream i get from my doctor as i get spots and have greasy skin


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Get some DUAC cream from your doc, works really well.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL! This is where i sound very camp indeed.....

Water, obviously.

Healthy oils.

Fruit n' veg.

A good everyday face wash (or tea tree oil soap)

A good pre-shave face scrub (boots sell one, pretty good. Or body shop's men's range)

And watch the comments come in ......

:laugh:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Easy, drink a pint of raw carrot juice with one peeled lemon. My skin has never looked so good

A steam room helps also


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

Lots of water....If your face is getting oily try to wash your face multiple times a day! AND KEEP YOUR HANDS OFF YOUR FACE!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby, you know you said about the tee tree oil? my mother use to buy that stuff and i use to use it now and then, i stopped using it when my mother said she read that somehow it can expose the skin to estrogen. i think this may be some of the products, i dont know! could be worth looking up.


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

i never had a mark on my face until i started this game it took me a year or so to figure out that it was whey i changed to soya protein and things are fine now,try using a facial scrub and i found dont be washing ur face a few times a day just warm water is good for ur face after training too much washing breaks it out too as you wash the natural oils out of ur skin


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

keep your hands off your spots.


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

i use some benzoyl peroxide cream, makes sure no spots reappear


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm on roaccutane at the moment & it has done some good, but since I have started using a good cleanser & moisturiser in the last week it has improved alot more.

I am using La'praire (probably spelt wrong) purificant cleanser of a night time. Put the cream on, wipe off with cotton woll & wash face with a clean flannel & warm water.

In the mornings I wash with warm water & a flannel & use Olay total effects 7 signs of aging night cream for dry/combination skin.

These two were rated highly by a top dermatoligist in the book "don't go to the dermatology counter without me"

They seem to be making my skin alot better & I think they are making a huge difference.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Jake H said:


> keep your hands off your spots.


Yes, horemonal imbalances are caused by busy fingers:confused1:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Roacutane is a very powerful drug therapy used to combat severe cystic acne which can be very painful for the sufferer. There are side effects which some people get dry and cracked lips is the most common but severe depression is another...it is rare but best to be aware of that. Roacutane is however a very succesful treatment, one of, if not the best treatment out there. If you go this route take what the doctors say and listen as this is a very powerful therapy. I know several people who have used this therapy with great success...not one suffered from the depression angle but best to be aware of the possiblity.

Interestingly J.M is usung a good regime to keep his skin clean "la Prarrie" is undoubtedly on the high end of skin care and is not cheap but seems to suit his skin. Keeping the skin clean and not touching the face is very important...the worst thing you can do with a spot is to squeeze it, this spreads the infection so icks ney with the fingers... Others may consider Erno Laszlo...again *hugely* expensive and quiet a polavva to get the timing schedule they insist on right, and I must stress it is incredibly expensive. This is skin care for the rich or desperate who will sell their soul for good skin but its there and an option...I beleive it is only available at Harrods but I could be wrong. I will do some more research on it. Clarins is well worth the money, a well extablished french skin care house with many years experience and their products are mainly made from plant extracts. I have used Clarins most of my adult life and it has never served me badly, its not low price nor is it top line like La Prarrie or Erno Laszlo but somewhere in the middle.

All skin care is highly subjective as to what suits an individual so try whats out there...and yes men its ok to cleanse and moisturise..it will help your wrinkles a bit and may prevent the onset of premature ageing caused by sun exposure...always use an SPF of not less tha 15 in the winter and much higher in the summer..

The basics of keeping a clear skin have been well documented, H2o is your best allie, fish oils and certain vitamins...a good diet will help immensly, sleep and inner harmony...stress is bad for flare ups so keep life as calm as possible...for those using steroids, acne can be a problem, cystic acne can be very agressive and many of us have seen the effects on the skin of some body builders..its a great shame and thankfully it doesn't affect everyone but skin care for those using steroids is doubly vital.

A healthy sex life will help so its not all bad...

Regards

Andrew


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

T_Woody said:


> Vit C also helps doesn't it, i.e oranges?


Not for me it dosent

I was having a few mouthfulls of pure orange in the morning and before bed and waking up with loads of spots, my mum said to stop the frwsh orange and the spots have stopped

Also stress brings me up in spots :cursing:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

1 glass of hot water with a slice of lemon & some honey. Not only good for your skin but a good detox for the liver to boot.


----------



## kerry47 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello Friends......

1.Wash your face at least twice each day, using a pure soap such as Ivory, and clean water

2.Reduce the use of cosmetics as much as possible.

3.Keep you hair and hands off your face.

4.Hydrate the body - and the skin - with water.

5.Eat a well balanced diet, and make sure that you include plenty of fresh fruits and vegetables.

Thanks

clinical research


----------



## Jay24888 (Apr 1, 2010)

Goto boots and ask for something called Quinoderm, get it in 10% strength as the 5% is sh1t. Put it on your spots before bed and you'll be amazed pal... be careful though, it stains all clothes and pillow cases.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> Get some DUAC cream from your doc, works really well.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

really dries my skin out, which causes flaky skin and it becomes very itchy and irritated.

i might start using it every other day to see if this helps


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Jay24888 said:


> Goto boots and ask for something called Quinoderm, get it in 10% strength as the 5% is sh1t. Put it on your spots before bed and you'll be amazed pal... be careful though, it stains all clothes and pillow cases.


That is why I use as well.

Best suggestions are. Eat food thats not processed,drink lots of water and keep your skin clean.

I havent had a spot of ages but on holiday this week and eating out a lot. This week I have mega spots


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Cetaphil Face wash.. Its the bollox


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Didn't know there was a stronger one, nice one. The 5 percent is carp.


----------

